# Eating for Health -Hashimoto's



## Live2Love (Sep 14, 2009)

This article was very informative about how to clean up the diet, and increase supplements in those with Hashimoto's. The nutrition part is about half way down.

http://www.baumancollege.org/Articles/hashimotos-article.html

Although, avoid the brassica family as they are goitrogens. Aka - Broccoli, Cauliflower, Brussel Sprouts, Cabbage, Mustard, Kale, Turnips, and Rape Seed (Canola Oil). Also avoid soy, pine nuts, millet, and peanuts. These foods suppress thyroid function.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Great article, very informative! Thanks!!


----------



## Live2Love (Sep 14, 2009)

No problem. I learned several things myself, and plan on purchasing sea salt & coconut oil for cooking purposes. Glad it was informative to you too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Live2Love said:


> This article was very informative about how to clean up the diet, and increase supplements in those with Hashimoto's. The nutrition part is about half way down.
> 
> http://www.baumancollege.org/Articles/hashimotos-article.html
> 
> Although, avoid the brassica family as they are goitrogens. Aka - Broccoli, Cauliflower, Brussel Sprouts, Cabbage, Mustard, Kale, Turnips, and Rape Seed (Canola Oil). Also avoid soy, pine nuts, millet, and peanuts. These foods suppress thyroid function.


I loved that article and I actually signed up for their newsletter. I think that was a terrific find.

Medical intervention is necessary but I certainly support adding holistic and natural methods to the healing process. Yes indeed!!!

Thank you!


----------

